# What to feed my pigeons?



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a pair of pigeons that I got two weeks ago. I have been feeding them millet seeds and wheat grains which they don't seem to eat. I tried feeding them rive and fruits but apparently they wont eat anything but millet seeds. I have noticed that they are getting thinner. Now I think the female is about to lay. What should I feed the pigeons to keep them healthy and happy?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They need proper pigeon mix with grains they will definitely eat. Millet seeds are too small and not nutritious enough for them. I'm not surprised they are getting thinner because they are starving. You only need to google 'what do pigeons eat' to know what you should be giving them.


----------



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

But that's the problem. They don't eat anything other than millet seeds . I have tried feeding them pigeon feed but they don't eat it. How can I make them eat it?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would keep offering the pigeon feed. Ours are spoiled but now are happy to have the pigeon mix. They pick out certain seeds and waste a lot but I stopped giving them parakeet treats because it is like us eating a bag of candy for dinner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Give them the pigeon mix. If they don't eat it, give it again the next day. When they get hungry enough they will try it. Can you post a picture of your seed mix?
What were they eating before you got them?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine used to be terribly fussy eaters and I started giving them more of what they would eat which just made them worse. Now I give them only their pigeon mix and no added treats and they always have full crops, they are such crafty little tykes, lol. Mix some millet in with the pigeon grain and reduce the millet amount a little every day - it may make them start trying other seeds. I added hemp seed to start mine onto pigeon mix when weaning and they loved it then I gradually reduced the hemp altogether. Now they have hemp as a treat but not very often in case they get too much of a liking for it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

FredaH, good plan.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most of them love hemp seed.


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

FredaH said:


> Mine used to be terribly fussy eaters and I started giving them more of what they would eat which just made them worse. Now I give them only their pigeon mix and no added treats and they always have full crops, they are such crafty little tykes, lol. Mix some millet in with the pigeon grain and reduce the millet amount a little every day - it may make them start trying other seeds. I added hemp seed to start mine onto pigeon mix when weaning and they loved it then I gradually reduced the hemp altogether. Now they have hemp as a treat but not very often in case they get too much of a liking for it.


I have between 8 and 20 regulars who come faithfully for a treat every afternoon. They love parboiled 
uncooked rice, yellow and green split peas, cracked corn and lentils. For a rare special treat I give them peanut halves a few pieces per bird. They eat ravenously but I know they're not starving. They have all day to forage first. They're gorgeous and healthy.


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't trust pellets to be as healthy for them as real food. Forcing them when they're hungry is just cruel. If they like the pellets, there's no harm in giving them pellets.


----------

